# Working Holiday Visas for Australians



## callywilliamson (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone advise whether (and when it will come through) there will be a working holiday visa in spain for Australians?

Thank you!
Cally


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

callywilliamson said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone advise whether (and when it will come through) there will be a working holiday visa in spain for Australians?
> 
> ...


I haven't a clue, but I'll tell you the same thing I tell Americans: if you're willing to work as an English teaching assistant in Spain from October to May in pretty much any part of Spain, it's worth looking into the "Auxiliares de Conversacion" program sponsored by the Spanish ministry of education. ( Australia )


----------

